# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  nhờ tư vấn lỗi này

## letuananh

xin chào mọi người,
máy cnc của mình bị lỗi tay cầm điều khiển không hiển thị và thỉnh thoảng có sọc các bạn cho hỏi nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục. xin cảm ơn!

----------


## motogia

> xin chào mọi người,
> máy cnc của mình bị lỗi tay cầm điều khiển không hiển thị và thỉnh thoảng có sọc các bạn cho hỏi nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục. xin cảm ơn!


Đúng là lỗi không hiển thị thật....
_"bạn có thể gia công cho mình cái khung ảnh chiều ngang bao lớn, chiều cao bao lớn như vầy với"_   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

